# SINGAPORE - Youth Olympic Games 2010 venues



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.singapore2010.sg/public/sg2010/en/en_venues/en_compvenues.html

Inaugural YOG. Using pre-existing venues. No venues will be built. Most are community sport venues. 

Opening / Closing Ceremonies, Cycling:

*Marina Bay Floating Stadium* 










Soccer:

*Jalan Besar Stadium*


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

too bad the football matches can't be played at the floating stage, if not the setting would be totally awesome. Nice venue I must say for such a big event.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Football should be played at the Bay. A truly unique venue. I think they're worried about strong winds? Jalan Besar is too small.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Official theme song MV featuring the stadium at 3:00


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Remember the Games Start at 8pm on saturday 14 of aug GM+8
1pm London Time
9pm Tokyo Time
2pm Cape Town Time
12pm lisbon time


----------



## Dubai-Toluca (Nov 15, 2006)

and th rest of the venues?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*VENUES*

*Singapore Indoor Stadium (Badminton, Table Tennis)*








**Scape (Basketball)*








Marina Reservoir (Rowing, Canoe-kayak)








*International Convention Centre (Boxing, Fencing, Handball, Judo, Taekwondo, Wrestling)*








*East Coast Park (Triathlon)*








*Singapore Turf Club Riding Centre (Equestrian)*








Bishan Sports Hall (Artistic Gymnastics, Rhythmic Gymnastics)








*Bishan Stadium (Athletics)*








*Kallang Field (Archery)*








*Kallang Tennis Centre (Tennis)*








*National Sailing Centre (Sailing)*








*Sengkang Hockey Stadium (Hockey)*








*Singapore Sports School (Aquatics - Swimming, Shooting, Modern Pentathlon)*








*Toa Payoh Swimming Complex (Aquatics - Diving)*








*Tampines Bike Park (Cycling - BMX, Time Trial and Mountain Bike)*








*The Float @ Marina Bay (Cycling)(Open & Closing Ceremonies)*








*Jalan Besar Stadium (Football)*


----------



## Dubai-Toluca (Nov 15, 2006)

How a ceremony can take place in a "venue" like that, will be very interesting to watch it.

the OC will be broadcasted in internet?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know if it will be broadcasted on the net but it's a big event so it will probably be shown everywhere.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Dubai-Toluca said:


> How a ceremony can take place in a "venue" like that, will be very interesting to watch it.
> 
> the OC will be broadcasted in internet?


Singapore has hosted their National Day Parade there several times so i dont think its going to be a problem.


----------



## Dubai-Toluca (Nov 15, 2006)

Vrooms said:


> Singapore has hosted their National Day Parade there several times so i dont think its going to be a problem.


really? there must be outstanding, i must watch the OC. iI promise hahaha


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

do you now if the closing ceremony soild out becouse i willl stop over in Singapore Back to Tokyo from Cape Town


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> do you now if the closing ceremony soild out becouse i willl stop over in Singapore Back to Tokyo from Cape Town


Nope not sold out cheapest s$10.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Vrooms said:


> Don't know if it will be broadcasted on the net but it's a big event so it will probably be shown everywhere.


Well, "big" is relative I suppose.

90% of people here will never have heard of them, and that's a generous estimate, I'm afraid.

In terms of coverage in the UK, there will be a short highlights programme on one of the BBC's digital channels each day, but no live coverage as far as I can work out, and nothing on their main channels.

Best of luck with them. Hopefully a successful Games could be the start of something big. But at the moment, it's not really penetrating very far.

Venues look great by the way, and I too am intruiged as to how a ceremony will work on a floating stadium!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

RobH said:


> Well, "big" is relative I suppose.
> 
> 90% of people here will never have heard of them, and that's a generous estimate, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Watch the ceremony then!! I am sure Singapore knows what they are doing.....


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

During rehersals they block of the Helix bridge. Any reasons??


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Village*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*More Youth Olympic Village Pictures*


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you please put on a map where the Venues are ive been to Singapore Lots of times i now my way round. 
I just want a map of where the Venues are going to be.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Can you please put on a map where the Venues are ive been to Singapore Lots of times i now my way round.
> I just want a map of where the Venues are going to be.


The map is on the Youth Olympic Games website:http://www.singapore2010.sg/public/sg2010/en/en_venues/en_compvenues.html

:cheers:


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

SingaporeCity said:


> ^^ thanks mate, and everyone who came to support the games!


Are you an Aussie Singapore City


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a Singaporean, =)


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Mate is an Aussie Word for Friend i thought you were an aussie


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Six (19 August 2010)*


*Archery*




































*Athletics*













































*Tennis*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> Mate is an Aussie Word for Friend i thought you were an aussie


We have many Aussie friends here and we learn from them. If I meet an Aussie, I would say, Good day mate, how do you do.

I'm watching the Singapore football match now, so far so good, it's a 1-1 draw and I saw PM Lee in the crowd. =)


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

^^So far the games has been really exciting!! Hoping for medal from our sailors!!:lol:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Seven (20 August 2010)*

*Swimming*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Seven (20 August 2010)*

*Sailing*













































*Equestrian*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Seven (20 August 2010)*

*Gymnastics*













































*Tennis*













































*Handball*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

[B]Youth Olympic Games Day Seven (20 August 2010)[/B] 

[B]Hockey[/B] 
[IMG]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/4910507968_4e2f9df260_b.jpg


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Eight (21 August 2010)*

*Modern Pentathlon*













































*Archery*













































*Judo*





















































http://www.flickr.com/photos


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Eight (21 August 2010)*

*Canoe-Kayak*













































*Boxing*













































*Volleyball*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Nne (22 August 2010)*

*Diving*













































*Table Tennis*













































*Athletics*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Nine (22 August 2010)*

*Modern Pentathlon*













































*Shooting*













































*Equestrian*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice pictures! Its a pity Tom Daley didnt win a medahno:l. I wish he could take part in the 10metre dive.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Nine (22 August 2010)*

*Diving *













































*Football*













































*Judo*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Ten (23 August 2010)*

*Sailing*













































*Diving*













































*Athletics*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Eleven (24 August 2010)*

*Sailing*













































*Canoe-Kayak*













































*Equestrian*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Eleven (24 August 2010)*

*Diving*













































*Table Tennis*













































*Gymnastics*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Youth Olympic Games Day Twelve (25 August 2010)*

*Sailing*













































*Football*













































*Gymnastics*












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/singapore2010/


----------

